# black hood scoop



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

has anyone seen a 65-66-67 with a hood scoop painted a different color than the car? I was thinking of painting mine black(65)- my friend has an 05 with black scoops on red and it looks really good- cant find any pics of older cars with this paint scheme


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 has a black, functional scoop. Looks great. My old silver '66 had a black scoop, and my red '66 had a black scoop...looked great. Go for it!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My 66 and 67 are black,


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have 2 scoop inserts that i opened up...they are currently out getting chromed.....gonna see how that looks on mt Monteaux Blue 67.... Crusty, Why don't you carbon fiber one?arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I opened up my scoops by milling off the backside of the fins.....easily done with a cut-off wheel and a few quick passes. This leaves the horizontal bars, but you can see thru 'em! And they're FUNCTIONAL! Eric, chrome is GOOD! (But you knew that already...)


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I was thinking carbon but that little piece would take a long time to make and be very difficult to get a nice weave pattern because of the complex shape- maybe down the line but now I think black paint will be fine


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, I milled the little fins off, and I am putting a stainless steel screen in mine. It will look like a smaller version of a 67 grill insert. I will post a pic when I get it back.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine are black as well, but it's hard to see with the dark body color.


----------

